# Bulls trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The Cavs are to sign Scot Pollard this week for 1 year and $2.2 million.

As a result, they need a roster spot.

Martynas Andriuskevicius is now kinda redundant on their roster with the acquisition of Pollard, but he has a guaranteed minimum salary contract. Basden's, meanwhile, is unguaranteed. So they will trade for Basden, and cut him to save a roster spot.

You'd think, of course, that they would just cut Stephen Graham. But then I'm not Danny Ferry. Something for which I think we are both grateful.

Anyway, since this is just an unpublished report, there's no link for it yet - or at least, not to a media outlet.

There is a forum link, though, and this guy is legitimate by alla ccounts. Whatever that stands for.

http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=4942&page=5

So there you go. Take it for what it's worth.

DISCLAIMER - If the deal doesn't go through, blame him not me. :raised_ey


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

By the way, if this happens, we have a project center. However, we also have one of the worst players in the NBA. He's 19 and 7'3, so there's always going ot be some intrigue there. However, all Martin Andrews does is run around with his hands up. So let's not get any impressions here.

This could well mean no Schensch. That would be unfortunate.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

I would have much preferred Scott Pollard.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

Man, you're fast Sham! Saw this one over at RealGM and followed it over to that cavs message board. It seems like the person claiming knowledge of this trade is credible.

Kind of a minor deal, but maybe Martinas could give us a little bit more than Basden did/could. The kid is tall as anything but weak as anything to boot. He's young - very young so maybe there's some room for improvement.

Overall, I suppose if it goes thru it's basically good for the Bulls. Take a shot on the big kid. I suppose this would mean the end of the Schensher era.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

Fine, but we don't have $2.2 million, and he's not worth it.

GOT A LINK :banana:

http://www.cleveland.com/weblogs/pd...s/cleve_pdsports/archives/2006_08.html#173560


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

On the brighter side, there's no downside to this move.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

Wow. Now THAT is a stat line.

0 ppg
.7 rpg
0 ast
.33 stl
0 blk

played in 6 games, 9 minutes total for the season.


0/1 FG for the season.

Has never shot a free throw.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/martynas_andriuskevicius/index.html


I suppose the stats look better on a per 48 basis...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



MikeDC said:


> On the brighter side, there's no downside to this move.


Actually, the real bright side is at some point Johnny and Tom would have to pronounce his name on the air.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Actually, the real bright side is at some point Johnny and Tom would have to pronounce his name on the air.



I've been up for calling him Martin Andrews since he joined the league. Maybe Dore can get my campaign some international leverage.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

The guy played 9 total minutes last season. Nine!!!!!!!

I'm trying to find his D-League stats and there doesn't seem to be anything available on the NBDL home page.

Finally, I'm just waiting to hear Red Kerr pronounce that last name! "Now enterning the game, Martynas what-the-  "

edit: great minds think alike TomB! (I guess some just type faster than others!)


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

While I love Scot Pollard he will spend more time injured than playing. His back is bad and it's not going to get any better. However, he's one of the few people in the league who can go toe to toe with Shaq and hold his own.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The kid has potential I remember him playing in some euro games...he is awfully tall. Great move Pax!


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

MA is on pace to score 0 total points for a career.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



fl_flash said:


> The guy played 9 total minutes last season. Nine!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to find his D-League stats and there doesn't seem to be anything available on the NBDL home page.
> 
> ...



He averaged 7 and 4 in the D-League.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



fl_flash said:


> The guy played 9 total minutes last season. Nine!!!!!!!














NINE TIMES.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



grace said:


> While I love Scot Pollard he will spend more time injured than playing. His back is bad and it's not going to get any better. However, he's one of the few people in the league who can go toe to toe with Shaq and hold his own.


i think he spends more time on his hair, too. there was a particularly odd "heidi of the alps" thing he had going on last season. just wrong. 

as to the trade, well, who knows. D-league fodder for sure. and basden never should have missed that early bus. that was the beginning of the end for him.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

the thread title should now be: "Confirmed!!!!! Bulls trade..."


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Chicago sends Eddie Basden to Cleveland for the 7-2, 240-pound big man
Bulls acquire center Andriuskevicius from the Cavaliers


Martynas Andriuskevicius 
(Mitchell Layton/NBAE/Getty Images) 
August 18, 2006 - The Chicago Bulls today acquired center Martynas Andriuskevicius from the Cleveland Cavaliers in exchange for guard Eddie Basden.
Martynas Andriuskevicius (Mar-teen-es An-droo-SKAV-ih-chis), a 7-2, 240-pound center, appeared in six games with the Cavaliers during his rookie season.

He also appeared in 15 games with the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League and averaged 7.0 ppg and 4.2 rpg in 18.9 mpg.

The 20-year old native of Kaunas, Lithuania was originally selected in the second round (44th overall) of NBA Draft 2005 by Orlando. He was then traded to Cleveland for a second-round pick and cash considerations on June 29, 2005.

“Martynas is a young big that we view as a player who needs development with his strength and skill, but has the potential to make it in this league,” said Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations John Paxson. “We are always looking for size and skill, and feel he is a young player that we are willing to take a strong look at.”

In one year with the Bulls, Basden appeared in 19 games and posted averages of 2.1 ppg and 1.5 rpg in 7.5 mpg. He also played in 14 games with the Tulsa 66ers of the D-League and averaged 10.5 ppg and 4.5 rpg in 25.6 mpg. He signed with Chicago on August 9, 2005, after going undrafted in NBA Draft 2005.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/andriuskevicius_060818.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This definitely does it.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I know I for one wanted to get another big on the roster -- and a project big is not a bad idea...

but this guys got to be the ultimate "project" player. sounds like he won't be ready to contribute for 2-3 years... any chance Pax actually keeps him on the team this long?
and if he replaces Basden's roster spot (who is totally redundant with Griff and Thabo on board) there still is one more spot available isn't there?

c'mon down Luke!!
I'm envisioning the Bulls version of a big lineup, just to confuse the opposition...
PG: Deng 6'9"
SG: Thomas 6'9"
SF: Wallace 6'9"
PF: Schensher 7'0"
C: Martynas 7'3"

can you imagine?
they might not be able score points, but there's be some defensive presence, and they'd be... well... tall


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

We do have one more spot, but I want a third point guard with it. Just in case. We don't need the Schensch _and_ Andrews.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

there should be a reality tv show starring andriusdevicius, skita, and podkolzin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This guy is ALL neck! He's probably really about 6-9.










The Basden Era was surprisingly short-lived. After "That's my guy! That's my guy RIGHT THERE!" I would have figured he'd be attached to Skiles's hip forever.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like this move. Badsen did not play last year and we got Thabo and Griffin who replace his role. Anyone know Marty's contract situation? How many years and how much? I am hoping its 2-3 years at a minimum salary. He's young and he's tall, at least we can have him develop in the D-League. At worse, he sits on the bench like Badsen. No loss for us. Good move.

On a side note: Why does CLE have so many guards? They are also rumored to looking at picking up David Wesley.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I like this move for two reasons:

It makes sense to fill out the roster with NBADL players, and this guy is a prototype. Since when do you expect anything out of a 7'3" 19 year old who is not named Alcindor?

I was not happy about the departure of Songalia, our only Lithuanian player. I'm not Lithuanian, but we have strong ties to the country and are trying to adopt children from there. So, my favorite team needs a Lithuanian.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

ScottMay said:


> This guy is ALL neck! He's probably really about 6-9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his NECK is 6'9''


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

paxman said:


> his NECK is 6'9''


I can't wait to see him and Sweetney side-by-side. Variety is the spice of life, I've heard.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> This guy is ALL neck!



It must be a Bulls thing. Last year in training camp, we had Chris Alexander. And his was worse.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't want to annoy anyone here, although it'd be a nice side effect, but: 

Paxson, again, just got something for a player that he was going to cut ties with anyway. 

Nicely done. Again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

he's not even on the Lithuanian National team. 

:raised_ey


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Johnny Red Kerr is gonna butcher that name for sure.

Finally after weeks of uncertainty, Ben Wallace gets a workout buddy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> It must be a Bulls thing. Last year in training camp, we had Chris Alexander. And his was worse.


Krause had a hand fetish. Pax likes necks.

If Pax were running the Sky, he'd have in Jane Lynch ("40-Year-Old Virgin", among others) for a try-out.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Basden was still on our roster? 

Is Eisley still on our roster?

Martin Muursepp?

WTF?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I was not happy about the departure of Songalia, our only Lithuanian player. I'm not Lithuanian, but we have strong ties to the country and are trying to adopt children from there. So, my favorite team needs a Lithuanian.


My wife's parents are from Lithuania. In fact, my father-in-law is from Andrewskevutchiss's hometown. So I can look forward to another season's worth of long phone calls regarding Marty's progress.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys aren't kidding about the neck either, because from what I remember, this kid is 7'3 with like a 7'1 wingspan or something like that. His height is decieving.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

This is a good move by Pax in my opinion, Basden was going anyway, and we got some size in return. Andriuskevicius is only 19 and 7'3, so he can't be that bad to have at the end of the bench as a project.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You guys aren't kidding about the neck either, because from what I remember, this kid is 7'3 with like a 7'1 wingspan or something like that. His height is decieving.


Whoa, you're not kidding, either; according to the official draft measurements in MikeDC's spreadsheet, he measured a legit 7'3", but with only a *6'11.25" wingspan!* Is he missing one of his forearms or something?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm. Anyone else remember when this guy's name was being thrown around as a possible high lottery pick? I like Basden more than most, but if we'd decided to cut ties with him already I don't see a downside here. I hope they have a couple of good Lithuanian restaraunts in Tulsa.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Just think... If we get a high pick from the Knicks, we could draft Hasheem Thabeet and then we'd have 14' 6" of raw centerage!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

fl_flash said:


> Just think... If we get a high pick from the Knicks, we could draft Hasheem Thabeet and then we'd have 14' 6" of raw centerage!


Hey, at least raw centerage is better than no centerage.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

marty's 2006 Vegas Summer League  stats.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SIZE! Now only if Paxson could trade Duhon and our 2008 pick for Varejao! Git R Done Pax!


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Whoa, you're not kidding, either; according to the official draft measurements in MikeDC's spreadsheet, he measured a legit 7'3", but with only a *6'11.25" wingspan!* Is he missing one of his forearms or something?


My guess is they got confused and measured from the fingertips of one hand to the top of his head.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Anyone want to play 'If They Did It"?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

the neck thing is unabashedly disturbing.

also from the looks of him, I get the impression that Wallace will eat him alive during practice, and any chance of improvement on Marty's part will be dashed by the fact that his confidence and all sense of manhood will be shattered by said encounter with Wallace.

also... is this guy actually anything better than say -Cesary Tribansky or whatever his name was that we got in the Crawford trade?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Anyone want to play 'If They Did It"?


Okay I'll play


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm gonna guess that we did this as a favor for Cleveland and that Marty will be cut shortly after training camp in favor of keeping the Schensch.

My $.02


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I'm gonna guess that we did this as a favor for Cleveland and that Marty will be cut shortly after training camp in favor of keeping the Schensch.
> 
> My $.02


Why do Clevland a favor?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Why do Clevland a favor?


Goodwill, and so they'll be inclined to assist us when needed?


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Anyone want to play 'If They Did It"?


.



<img src="http://media2.ugoto.com/pictures/worlds-longest-neck-gross-36f.jpg">


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This would actually work for the Bulls. Kid is 7-4 but moves like a small forward. He'd be excellent with the Bulls high post, pick and pop offense as he is kind of a deadeye shooter. Supposedly the best shooter on the Cavs. I watched him in Summer League, all nine minutes he played, and followed him in the NBDL. I don't understand why Ferry is dumping him for Scott Pollard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and on the Cleveland board we call him Marty Vicious. Like Sid Vicious. Only Marty.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, but is anyone curious as to why the Cavs would be interested in a guy like Basden? Could it be that there's some potential there?

Anyway, Andriuskevicius IS very young, but if he shows up with any sort of a workout program from the summer at all and he is able to execute basic plays, at least, then he can be useful. His height and his shooting touch make him worthy of a spot.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

His summer league stats suggest he has a bit of a problem with the non-contact rules in basketball.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Wow. Now THAT is a stat line.
> 
> 0 ppg
> .7 rpg
> ...


Well, 0 * 48 = 0.

But, if we give the guy .05 blocks a game and * it by 48 he looks like the next Ben Wallace.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Whoa, you're not kidding, either; according to the official draft measurements in MikeDC's spreadsheet, he measured a legit 7'3", but with only a *6'11.25" wingspan!* Is he missing one of his forearms or something?


Yeah I thought it might have been below 7'0 but I didn't want to exaggerate too much then have to be corrected, but 6'11 is pathetic for a 7'3 player. That's even worse than Kevin Willis from a proportion standpoint. Hell, I have a 6'11 wingspan and I am 6'7. 

Marty is all neck.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Imagine this lineup:

C- Martynas A.
PF-Luke Schenscher
SF-Tyrus Thomas
SG-Luol Deng
PG- Kirk Hinrich

SIZE!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> Sorry, but is anyone curious as to why the Cavs would be interested in a guy like Basden? Could it be that there's some potential there?


Probably could be said for both sides, why would Paxson be interested in Marty? At the end of the day, this deal might be the most irrelevant trade of all-time but it's a position trade. Bulls need height and the Cavs need the defensive shooting guard.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Anyone want to play 'If They Did It"?


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

:greatjob: :wlift: :boxing: :naughty: I think this guy will really help out Ben Wallce the most.Why?..Well if Ben ever gets angry again like he did at that Pacers/Pistons game,he can just use the kid as his personal punching bag.You know this isn't baseball but I say he's still a rookie until he playes 82 games.Rookies have to endure those kinda tests.Maybe after Ben beats the crap out of him,Martynas can pick up his dirty gym bag and hand wash his draws for him.I'm sure that Skiles would be all for it too because after seeing this guys dissapointing practices he would want to do the same thing! Seriously if a fight broke out on the court,you can use this dude as a human shield!! Its good for him to if Ben beats on him in practice because when a real game and a real fight breaks out he'll be ready for it!I don't wanna grow up because maybe if I did,I wouldn't be a Toys"R"us kid.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> Sorry, but is anyone curious as to why the Cavs would be interested in a guy like Basden? Could it be that there's some potential there?
> 
> Anyway, Andriuskevicius IS very young, but if he shows up with any sort of a workout program from the summer at all and he is able to execute basic plays, at least, then he can be useful. His height and his shooting touch make him worthy of a spot.


I have to believe it's a Howard Eisley situation. They'll probably cut him. As it stands Cleveland's already got Damon Jones, Eric Snow, Larry Hughes, Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson going into next season. Basden would be the 6th guard, and that's not counting guys like James, Newble and Jackson who can play some 2. 

If Basden becomes decent at either handling the ball or putting it in the hoop, I think he'll be a okay NBA player. If he doesn't, he's going to be a 10 day contract kind of guy.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I have to believe it's a Howard Eisley situation. They'll probably cut him. As it stands Cleveland's already got Damon Jones, Eric Snow, Larry Hughes, Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson going into next season. Basden would be the 6th guard, and that's not counting guys like James, Newble and Jackson who can play some 2.
> 
> If Basden becomes decent at either handling the ball or putting it in the hoop, I think he'll be a okay NBA player. If he doesn't, he's going to be a 10 day contract kind of guy.



They also have Sasha Pavlovic and Stephen Graham under contract. They are also looking to sign David Wesley.

Purely and simply, they want the spot, and by doing this they can get that spot and save $664,000.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm worried for the rest of the East. Can you imagine a Luke-Marty frontcourt? :banana: :banana: 

I'm not saying this kid had Tyson-Eddy potential, and I don't know if he has the Twin Toddler work ethic, but at least we have some Vet guys who can show this kid the ropes. If he has any skill what so ever, he can become a viable 3rd Center.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> but at least we have some Vet guys who can show this kid the ropes. If he has any skill what so ever, he can become a viable 3rd Center.


Like Darko did?


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



mizenkay said:


> i think he spends more time on his hair, too. there was a particularly odd "heidi of the alps" thing he had going on last season. just wrong.


Not as wrong as this:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

GB said:


> Like Darko did?


Have you followed Darko since he got to Orlando? He's looking really good.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Have you followed Darko since he got to Orlando? He's looking really good.


Yeah but I had high hopes with him in first place on the other hand when I saw Martynas last time some junior team games in Estonia then my 5'10'' mate said that though his height would be proble he is still certain that he van box him out and use some power base post moves on him... and I belive what he said btw my mate has never practiced basketball on reglar bases. 
On positive note this kid has serious shot also he is quick as hell bad thing is that I beg to belive that hes weight problem and inability to guard anithing with mass is all most impossible to fix.
But big dude who has European training base and some training skills (like great shooting/dribble) and "potential" never hurts unless you need that spot.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

View from a cavs fan at realgm.com



> On realcavsfans.com a very reputable member reported that the Cavs have traded Martynas Andriuskavicious to the Bulls in return for Eddie Basden. Basically with the Cavs signing Pollard they needed to open up a roster spot and you guys are the lucky recipiants. Martynas is very much a project but also has quite a bit of skill. Could be a definate low risk high reward for you guys, as Im pretty sure youre not too high on Basden. Congrats on getting something for nothing from us.
> 
> Martynas can knock down the long ball. His problem is that he is a C in heigth but a SF in skill and he is rail thin.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

but real talk

this is a garbage move by paxson...

nice to dump basden but not for a 19 yr old kid who barely ever plays

i woulda prefered kelvin cato


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Marty is still super young and you cant teach the natural feel and skill that the kid possesses already
> 
> his body is the ONLY thing holding him back and the important question to ask yourselves is how many 7 ft 2 20 yr olds have a thick man's frame that young??!?! 2-3 yrs from now and the cavs will seriously regret this trade
> 
> ...


more views


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Let us remember, however, that a long neck isn't always a bad thing:










 

I wish Marty looked like that...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> more views


A "thick man's frame?" Was that written by Gordon Gund?

The guy's neck is longer than his shoulders are wide.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Eddie Basden is to the Cavs as Howard Eisley is to the Bulls.

Just for kicks, here's Chad Ford's evaluation around the time he was drafted...



> Chad Ford's Analysis: The Magic traded this pick to the Cavs for a 2006 second rounder and cash. *There was a time when scouts had Andriuskevicius rated as a top five player in the draft. The Suns flirted with promising him at No. 7 last year.* But he went back to Lithuania and didn't improve. His body didn't get any stronger and his workout in Chicago was pretty ugly. He made a bad decision to pull out of the draft last year and to stay in it this year. If he develops, he could be a steal. But his body is several years away.
> 
> Draft Projection: No. 12 to 22 overall
> 
> ...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> but real talk
> 
> this is a garbage move by paxson...
> 
> nice to dump basden but not for a 19 yr old kid who barely ever plays



What sort of value do you think we should have got for Eddie Basden?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sham said:


> What sort of value do you think we should have got for Eddie Basden?


honestly?

i never thought we could even TRADE him...cleveland don't want him either.....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Exactly.

So, since we got something from absolute nothing, how is the deal garbage?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sham said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So, since we got something from absolute nothing, how is the deal garbage?


It's garbage because we're trying to make run...

It was smart to trade Basden for a big but for a couple hundred thousand more, we coulda grabbed a vet with the minimum who'd actually contribute...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Like who? Cato? What did he contribute to Detroit last year? How much better is he going to get? Is he going to get healthy? Why do we need a minimal impact veteran center when Ben, PJ and Sweetney can hold it down, and Allen will if he must? What's wrong with a young gun?


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

They are going to genetically trade dna strands between Marty and Gordon so they'll both end up with more proportinate neck lengths.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sham said:


> Like who? Cato? What did he contribute to Detroit last year? How much better is he going to get? Is he going to get healthy? Why do we need a minimal impact veteran center when Ben, PJ and Sweetney can hold it down, and Allen will if he must? What's wrong with a young gun?


Cato was injured all last season if i'm not mistaken..but he's always a good back-up C/PF anytime he's healty...

He's a presence and he has experience....

Nothing wrong with a young gun but we already have enough of them....

Now we're developing ANOTHER one...

C Wallace / Andriuskeviciius
F Brown / Thomas / Sweetney / Allen
F Deng / Nocioni / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha / Griffin
G Hinrich / Duhon

Well, young or not, atleast it adds some balance to the roster.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good trade. We traded a guard that was not going to play much for a big man that wont get to play much, but will give us more fouls against Shaq in the playoffs. 

Not a bad deal actually.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

More "length".

On the insignificant meter, this one rates as a 10. You are basically trading one guy who passes out towels in the shower for another. 

I would rather use the 15th spot on a big man project than a guard who has zero chance, but on significance to the team this rates right up there with the Bulls changing their brand of hot dog buns in the concession stands.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Unconfirmed: Bulls to trade Basden to Cleveland for Martynas Andriuskevicius*



grace said:


> While I love Scot Pollard he will spend more time injured than playing. His back is bad and it's not going to get any better. However, he's one of the few people in the league who can go toe to toe with Shaq and hold his own.


i'm not trying to bash you but you had to be watching a scott pollard from a alternate universe.go toe to toe with shaq? i must have passed out and missed that season...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I personally, REALLY like this trade. Got rid of a useless guard, for a guy who could have a lot of potential. He was getting some pretty huge reviews, kinda Bargnani-like, but more raw and more of a project physically. Even if he doesn't turn into anything, we're only out a scrub so a very good trade. _*BTW, he's 20 and 5 months and a week old...don't know where you all were getting 19 at.*_  

*Born: Mar 12, 1986 *


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Remember when Krause was praising Brand because he was 6'9" but had no neck, so he actually played taller? Well if you gave Brand this guys neck Elton would measure out at 7'5".

That is one ugly fella.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Do any of you old-timers remember White Sox outfielder Walter "No Neck" Wiliams?"

I used to have this recurring nightmare that Williams was convicted of murder and was sentenced by the judge to be hung by his shoulders until he was dead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> Do any of you old-timers remember White Sox outfielder Walter "No Neck" Wiliams?"
> 
> I used to have this recurring nightmare that Williams was convicted of murder and was sentenced by the judge to be hung by his shoulders until he was dead.


I remember him;

:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Salvaged Ship said:


> On the insignificant meter, this one rates as a 10. You are basically trading one guy who passes out towels in the shower for another.


Man, opinion sure has changed on Basden over the course of a year.

Last year at this time I was hearing how Basden would be the answer to the "big guard" issue and that Paxson pulled off a coup on this undrafted player that he was targeting.

Now he's a towel passer outer.

I thought Basden looked OK when he played. But, my expectations on this undrafted guy were not as high as others.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

personally i love this deal for the bulls .

you get a guy with some real potential on a 1 year trial , if he has something and can make something of himself in a few years keep him , he may develop into the bulls starting center when wallace's deal is up 

if he sucks and doesn't work hard enough to be a player in the future , dont resign him next year , fill his his spot with some1 who can play...all he cost is basden who is extremely replaceable.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Anyone want to play 'If They Did It"?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sham said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So, since we got something from absolute nothing, how is the deal garbage?


If the "something" we got turns out to be absolute nothing. Clearly Cleveland must think Martin Andrews is garbage, or they wouldn't be trading him away for a guy they don't want or need either.

So I'd say more likely than not, the deal will be garbage. But there's still no downside to it, and maybe it'll turn out well.

Edit: It's also worth pointing out that just because the Bulls decided they didn't want Basden and that he couldn't play doesn't necessarily mean he sucks. Maybe he goes Trent Hassell on us once he gets to Cleveland.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> If the "something" we got turns out to be absolute nothing. Clearly Cleveland must think Martin Andrews is garbage, or they wouldn't be trading him away for a guy they don't want or need either.
> 
> So I'd say more likely than not, the deal will be garbage. But there's still no downside to it, and maybe it'll turn out well.
> 
> Edit: It's also worth pointing out that just because the Bulls decided they didn't want Basden and that he couldn't play doesn't necessarily mean he sucks. Maybe he goes Trent Hassell on us once he gets to Cleveland.


Difference is, atleast Trenton showed what he could do while he was here. He just happened to get better in Minnesota.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Difference is, atleast Trenton showed what he could do while he was here. He just happened to get better in Minnesota.


To me, at least, he seems to be about the same player. Still a good defender, but pretty crummy at everything else. He's not garbage... he belongs in the league, don't get me wrong. But I think his getting better in Minnesota had everything to do with being able to play defense only on a high powered offensive team. With several of their scorers gone (Spree, Cassell, Sczerbiak), he's exposed big time.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> If the "something" we got turns out to be absolute nothing. Clearly Cleveland must think Martin Andrews is garbage, or they wouldn't be trading him away for a guy they don't want or need either.
> 
> So I'd say more likely than not, the deal will be garbage. But there's still no downside to it, and maybe it'll turn out well.


And this, to me, really remains the question. There is no "something for nothing", except buyouts when there's violations of the motorcycle clause of the contract. And even that's supposedly good "PR" (by the way, I think Pax did the right thing, sort of).

But this is a trade which, while small in magnitude, could have big upside for both teams. In drafting Shannon Brown and liking Stephen Graham, the Cavs are LOOKING for a defensive, big guard. Why? I don't really know. But there's one possibility that crosses my mind: the Cavs want to LeBron and Larry to occupy the point spot, the other as the wing, and therefore they want a solid defender as the second wing.

Now THIS makes sense. Eric Snow and Damon Jones have been weak spots for them, and so have Ira Newble, Luke Jackson and to a lesser extent, Pavlovic. These guys aren't getting the job done. Perhaps management is thinking, if we can lock up Gooden, we have Gooden, big Z, Varejao, Donyell, and now Scot Pollard up front. That's really not too shabby at all, and they know it. Hughes and LeBron can find that missing chemistry if one of them is creating for the other one. Not that Basden is comng in to start or anything but he's an asset for those guys.

Andriuskevicius is coming along way too slowly and he's not a bruiser inside; he's just a taller, less physical version of Pavolvic right now. I think they were hoping to pack muscle on him and let him be the next Ilgauskas, but with big Z fading too quick and him still not being ready, trading for an asset is not a bad thing.

And I AM still a Basden fan; I was his biggest fan before last year's draft and thought that his signing was an excellent one at the time. I, like Pax and Skiles, was overexcited about him as a prospect, but I'm glad that he's going to get a chance to play (if he doesn't get cut) on a good team. He DOES have good defensive instincts, decent athleticism, a certain fearlessness driving to the hoop sometimes that's nice to see, and I think he just wasn't able to transition to that next mental level.

Andriuskevicius can be a placeholder on our roster for two more seasons, as far as I'm concerned, and then we just might find ourselves with a better center than any of the FA's available (other than Ben Wallace, of course).


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> To me, at least, he seems to be about the same player. Still a good defender, but pretty crummy at everything else. He's not garbage... he belongs in the league, don't get me wrong. But I think his getting better in Minnesota had everything to do with being able to play defense only on a high powered offensive team. With several of their scorers gone (Spree, Cassell, Sczerbiak), he's exposed big time.


I don't think it's fair to say that Trenton Hassell and Eddie Basden appear to be the same player. Hassell is a decent shooter. The one year he took more than 100 attempts from behind the arc he shot 36%, and his eFG% on jumpers was .431 last year. I can't see Basden getting close to either of those numbers any time soon.

They may be cut from the same cloth but to say that Hassell, a proven defender who has scored a multi-year NBA deal, is "about the same player" as Basden, a guy with 141 career minutes, is stretching it. If everything shakes out right for Basden and he becomes passable at something offensively he's Hassell, but we don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Lots of talk here about Basden and the Cavs... I was under the impression the Cavs were trading a guaranteed contract for a non-guaranteed contract, because they need to release somebody to get down to 15 with the signing of Scott Pollard, rendering the Basden/Cavs talk as immaterial. They traded for him with the intent and need to release him outright. Maybe I imagined all of that though.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that Trenton Hassell and Eddie Basden appear to be the same player. Hassell is a decent shooter. The one year he took more than 100 attempts from behind the arc he shot 36%, and his eFG% on jumpers was .431 last year. I can't see Basden getting close to either of those numbers any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I don't know why everyone is getting so worked up about with Basden, saying that Cavs have a use for him etc. The fact of the matter is, Cavs wanted to open up a roster space without paying anyone garenteed money with Marty had, whereas Basden does not have a garenteed contract. So Basden is going to get waived regardless.. he was the filler.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Lots of talk here about Basden and the Cavs... I was under the impression the Cavs were trading a guaranteed contract for a non-guaranteed contract, because they need to release somebody to get down to 15 with the signing of Scott Pollard, rendering the Basden/Cavs talk as immaterial. They traded for him with the intent and need to release him outright. Maybe I imagined all of that though.


Your correct. Cavs have no intention to keep Basden what so ever.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

if the Cavs release Basden as expected, we may be able to pick him up again. That would make the deal a real no-brainer! :clown:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Trenton Hassell led the nation in scoring on the NCAA level.
> 
> Nope, I will not be confusing Trent with Eddie anytime soon or in the future.


I think he led his conference in scoring, not the nation. This says he was 13th in the country in scoring his last year in college:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell/bio.html

Your point is well-taken, though. He was a big scorer in college. However, after seeing him play in the NBA, I think that says as much about the Ohio Valley Conference as Hassell's abilities.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> if the Cavs release Basden as expected, we may be able to pick him up again. That would make the deal a real no-brainer!


Wasn't there a rule put into the new CBA that didn't allow this?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

L.O.B said:


>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Thank You.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> To me, at least, he seems to be about the same player. Still a good defender, but pretty crummy at everything else. He's not garbage... he belongs in the league, don't get me wrong. But I think his getting better in Minnesota had everything to do with being able to play defense only on a high powered offensive team. With several of their scorers gone (Spree, Cassell, Sczerbiak), he's exposed big time.


Well, his scoring is up this year after those guys are gone, so I'm not sure that your point is clear. He's not a great outside shooter, fine, and Minnesota is a pretty crappy team, but Hassell is sort of one of those Anthony Peeler type guys that they've always liked up there. Peeler's a bit better offensively than Hassell, but I see the similarities. Hassell IS a good defender.

Basden, on the other hand... we may never know. Hassell was lucky to be on a bad Bulls team (as was Ron Dupree, by the way), and was styled as a good defender. And he was, and he is (same for Dupree, sort of, and even Linton Johnson still gets stints in the league for his defense).

My main argument for why Basden is NOT the same as Hassell or even Dupree is because he was supposed to BE that guy for our team, and instead, he's being let go. We LIKE having guys like that, and we had hoped he'd be one. Obviously, he was not, in the opinion of Pax and Skiles. I believe otherwise, but not with great gusto.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> If the "something" we got turns out to be absolute nothing. Clearly Cleveland must think Martin Andrews is garbage, or they wouldn't be trading him away for a guy they don't want or need either.


Really? I don't think that is the only logical conclusion to draw. They may just think that Pollard is better. And right now, he is. 

They have LeBron on a 3 year deal now. They need to make moves for the most immediate impact. 

Clearly, Mr. Andrews is not an immediate impact type of player. Their willingness to trade him to open up a roster spot for Pollard does not mean they think he's "garbage". 

Now, don't get me wrong. They may think he's garbage. But it isn't the only conclusion to be drawn. 

As for the trade, I'm fine with it. I don't really care all that much either way. No downside, thats for certain.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

It was kind of like our last trade but this time the Bulls are on the other end. I don't think it definitivly says that the Cavs consider him complete and udder garbage, but obviously they didn't value him much either.

Pollard= Griffin
Basden= Eisley
Smith= Andrews


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Really? I don't think that is the only logical conclusion to draw. They may just think that Pollard is better. And right now, he is.
> 
> They have LeBron on a 3 year deal now. They need to make moves for the most immediate impact.
> 
> ...


Hey, regarding this. Does anyone else think that it's very weird LeBron didn't re-up for the max number of years? People are all saying how that has more to do with how much money he can make if he signs for a true max afterwards, but doesn't a lot of it have to do with being able to leave his team?

It doesn't make any sense to me that LeBron would be that way, though, considering he'd be 27 and just entering the absolute peak of his game, meaning he'd be good to go until he was 33-34 and sign for another max contract. The upside on that, which players usually do, is that the contract is guaranteed and he IS mortal, not invincible to injury.

For Wade, who's a year or two older, this makes more sense, as it's in his best interest to be younger when this contract ends. If he were 28 or so, teams would hesitate to re-up him for the max. This way, he can be 25 or 26 and primed to play another 7 years of highest quality ball.

Does a lot of this have to do with the next CBA date?

Anyway. I'm sure Cleveland IS trying to make the jump to the next level of elite, and all because King James keeps them on a short leash.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Really? I don't think that is the only logical conclusion to draw. They may just think that Pollard is better. And right now, he is.
> 
> They have LeBron on a 3 year deal now. They need to make moves for the most immediate impact.
> 
> ...


I suppose not, but I think if the Cavs' real concern is anything, it's re-signing Lebron in three years. In three years, Lebron will be looking at Cleveland's roster and asking if this is where he wants to play. Pollard probably won't be around in three years, and while it may help in re-signing Lebron if they have success now, it'd help even more if they had success in his last season with an improving young big man on the roster.

Thus, if the Cavs projected Andews to be a quality player within the period of Lebron's contract, they'd keep him around. Their assessment is that there's not enough chance of this happening to merit keeping him.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> I suppose not, but I think if the Cavs' real concern is anything, it's re-signing Lebron in three years. In three years, Lebron will be looking at Cleveland's roster and asking if this is where he wants to play. Pollard probably won't be around in three years, and while it may help in re-signing Lebron if they have success now, it'd help even more if they had success in his last season with an improving young big man on the roster.
> 
> Thus, if the Cavs projected Andews to be a quality player within the period of Lebron's contract, they'd keep him around. Their assessment is that there's not enough chance of this happening to merit keeping him.


I agree with this. I've never seen the guy play but his stock has been on the decline for several years - he went from being a possible lottery pick one year to being a mid-second rounder the next to being moved to create space for Scott Pollard after one season in the D league. Cleveland can't be high on him. They're essentially moving him to save 640K.

Still, I like the dice roll by Pax. The easy way out here would've been to cut Basden and not pay him. The fact that we're willing to throw even a little bit of gauranteed money at a project big is a good sign, IMO. I don't expect anything out of the guy but I trust Paxson as a talent evaluator more than I do Danny Ferry at this point. Here's hoping...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

You know, I'd love to see M.A. in the D-League for most of our season, and given a call-up near the end of the season when hopefully our playoff positioning is set, our starters need a little bit of rest (PJ might use a few games off near the end), and if he's gotten significantly better. I don't know that Cleveland really looked to invest in him.

He's a "farm system" guy that I'd love to see thrive and succeed at that level.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Parlaying an unguaranteed contract into a prospect . . . very savvy general managing. Do you guys remember when Paxson was screwing up the cut-deadline and announcing his draft intentions to the world? *sniff* *sniff* Our GM is all grown up.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Parlaying an unguaranteed contract into a prospect . . . very savvy general managing. Do you guys remember when Paxson was screwing up the cut-deadline and announcing his draft intentions to the world? *sniff* *sniff* Our GM is all grown up.


Pax: “You know what, I have it under control, okay?” 
Double Down Thunder: “Ppphh! He has it under control.” 
Sue (laughing) “Oh, I guess we don’t have to worry about him anymore.” 
Double Down Thunder: “Our little baby’s all grows up. YOU KNOW WHAT – ” 
Pax: “Shhhh shut up! Come on ...” 
Double Down Thunder (turning to booth next to him): “Our little baby’s all grows up.” 
Double Down Thunder (climbing on table): “Our little boy is all growns up tonight, you know what big boy, you’re grown up! You’re grown up! YEAHHHHH!!! Dig that! Is this a ****in’ production for ya? ’Cause you’re growns up and you’re growns up and you’re growns up!”


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

This was a great move by the Bulls. I remember seeing MA when he was overseas and thinking he had some potential. He needs to bulk up and get used to the NBA game but in my mind he has far far more value than Basden and with all of the "play now" players we have we could use a center project which is what Pax got and a promising prospect at that. Great move by Pax and I think anyone who hasn't seen MA play in a few games is probably just looking at the stats and shrugging but the kid has some game and some great length.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Philomath said:


> Pax: “You know what, I have it under control, okay?”
> Double Down Thunder: “Ppphh! He has it under control.”
> Sue (laughing) “Oh, I guess we don’t have to worry about him anymore.”
> Double Down Thunder: “Our little baby’s all grows up. YOU KNOW WHAT – ”
> ...



Skiles: "You're like a big bear, man!"

Wallace: "You're not just ****in' with me right?"


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> if the Cavs release Basden as expected, we may be able to pick him up again. That would make the deal a real no-brainer! :clown:


Basden released


----------

